# Cormorant lakes



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm heading there tomorrow morning, wondering if its worth the effort. Are the walleye biting? what's working for them? how deep? any info would be nice. Drove by on saturday and saw lots of houses and people out.


----------



## ficher45 (Jan 30, 2005)

Just got off Big Cormorant. Fished about 250 yards east of hwy 5 launch. Caught tons of little perch. Kept two northers at 25" and 21", and one walleye at 18". fished roughly 18-20' on weeds. water is crystal clear all the way to the bottom.


----------

